# CAADX Cyclocross framesets? Pricetalk?



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

I asked at a few LBS's about the CAADX cyclocross frameset availability but was told that they can't get them as framesets, just complete bikes.

Are framesets available? Any msrp price talk?

Thanks a bunch


----------

